# Washing, What do you do ?.



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi Gang.
I have what I think is A BRILLIANT Washer Spinner that I got from Argos about 14months ago, I am a Full Time Livaboard, & use it for About 3 Loads a week, (about an Hour of Genny time).
It's big enough to take a Double Duvet & Pillow Case & The end result is Clean & Almost Dry from the Spin. Mine Lives & Operates from it's home in my Shower Tray, that Makes the Filling with Both Hot & Cold Very easy directly from my Shower Head, & ofcourse Drains Directly into the Tray.
The Downside is the Water useage
15lt Pre Soak & left for however long Cold water, Then Click on a 3 min Pre Wash.
15lt Main Wash Warm Water for 6min.
(Obviously, Add another few mins for the really dirty stuff if required)
15lt Rinse Cold Water 3min, This Water is Kept for the Pre Wash of the Next Load.
Takes around 400w @ 230v easily 3 loads an hour of genny time while I charge everything else up at the same time.
Dropbox - IMAG1469.jpg
How do you do it.


----------



## silverweed (Nov 25, 2016)

Sounds great, that's a lot of washing to get dry in the winter months though or do you go find a tumble dryer. I already store silver screens, dirty laundry and a multitude of other things in the shower. Lol. It's getting pretty full in there


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

landrettes


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

silverweed said:


> Sounds great, that's a lot of washing to get dry in the winter months though or do you go find a tumble dryer. I already store silver screens, dirty laundry and a multitude of other things in the shower. Lol. It's getting pretty full in there



You can't see it in the Picture, But Directly Above the Washing Machine & Fixed to the Side Wall is A Twin Level Fold Down Metal Clothes Dryer. When I Finnish the Washing, I Fold this Down and Load it up with the Washing, Keeping the Shower Roof Vent open. Opposite the Shower Door opening I have an outlet from the Main Cabin Heater Hot Air Fan, So it Dries Very well & Quickly. & is out the blinking way ofcourse lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> landrettes


My Problem would be -
Finding One !.
Parking !. (I have a 9mt long vehicle & possible Double Parking bay cost !)
Cost of doing a Wash n Dry !.(How much is A load nowadays ?) 
Plus I can sit In my Pants without offending anyone  Drinking a Coffee while watching a Movie & Having All my other Electronic bit Charged while my Washing is doing.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 25, 2016)

I carry 25 pairs of socks and 25 pair of undies, turn them inside out a couple of times and use them again, good for almost a year. :rabbit:


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

***** said:


> Yes, we have started to use them, but also use a couple of buckets between time.
> One for wash, the other for rinse, then again but two for rinse.
> Mrs G does the washing, I do the wringing.
> Works for us!
> ...



i dont think i have ironed this century !!!!!!!


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 25, 2016)

Family 
Laundrettes
Hand wash then spin dryer ...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

So 3 People use Laundretts so far !.
How much & how long is A wash =
How much & how long is a Dry =
In a Laundrette ?. I genuinely don't know nowadays. Do you find Parking your Motorhome nearby easy ?.
Are they 24hr ?.
All genuinely inquisitive questions.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> How much & how long is A wash =
> How much & how long is a Dry =
> In a Laundrette ?. I genuinely don't know nowadays. Do you find Parking your Motorhome nearby easy ?.
> Are they 24hr ?.
> All genuinely inquisitive questions.



During my long journey this summer prices differed hugely.....   the DIY laundrette at Tobermoray harbour was the cheapest £5? sticks in my mind ..  but i did pay  £16 for a huge wash by a Laundry shop who provided a fully serviced/folded - including all powders/conditioners etc in Eire because there were no self service ones close by.   I do wear clothes for longer when i am in the van - so i reckon an expensive wash now and again is no big deal  - after all I'm paying very little for water at home when i'm away.  There were more laundrettes in Eire than i found in Scotland - i asked local people most often where they were. 

Before i went i found a U-Tube film of an aussie guy demonstrating/selling a "portable washing machine" using very little water  -  it might be worth it for fulltimers.

When travelling alone a laundrette is  actually a good place to meet all sorts of interesting folk and find out about local spots to visit that are not on the tourist trails....

Re parking  ...   walking down to the laundrette carrying a bag of washing is exercise that i sorely need when i spend so much time in a confined place in the van


----------



## r4dent (Nov 25, 2016)

This year we stayed on a site in Spain that charged 4 Euro for a 7 kg Service Wash & Dry & Press.

You gave them the washing and later that day it was all was ready for collection.

My wife got everything in the van washed on that site.  

Oh, in June the site fee (excluding elect) was 7 Euro for MH; 2 adults; trailer & motorbike.
They had a pool and a bar (2 euro for 500 ml),there was a supermarket and a beach within 5 mins ride.


----------



## runnach (Nov 25, 2016)

When I full timed I found washing the biggest headache by far.

I combined. I would stop at a CC site in CLumber Park mid week £7 per night inc ehu and use the commercial washer and dries about a £5 in total.

On the road, for t shirts, socks and undies a nappy bucket with a lid in the shower ...fill with water and detergent the van driving along and our wonderful roads agitated the contents , then a case of rinsing with the shower and drying ..( that part a real pain)

I only ironed once for an interview..T shirts if you roll them are self ironing 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah I must admit, I DO similar by filling the washer part of my machine and pre Soak the clothes for a day or so while Driving, Works a treat. Then flick the switch to wash  when I can.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah I must admit, I DO similar by filling the washer part of my machine and pre Soak the clothes for a day or so while Driving, Works a treat. Then* flick the switch* to wash  when I can.



????   REAL  wilders would be out there with a stone/scrubbing brush on a river bank   -   we've gone waaaay  too soft !!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol I think you're right, But I'm an Old Softy.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 25, 2016)

We can last 2-3 weeks without needing a launderette.For longer trips we have been using a camping washing machine like this which fits perfectly in the garage.




It works very well,the drawback is that it needs a separate supply of hot water which means that we only use it when on a site.Recently though mrs wakk has been using campsite launderettes for about a fiver just because of the convenience,ease of use and no faffing around getting hot water.Anyone want to buy a camping washing machine?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 25, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> i dont think i have ironed this century !!!!!!!



Ironing is the work of the devil & should be avoided at all costs.


----------



## silverweed (Nov 25, 2016)

I the past we went to France with just bikes and tent with which we wild camped. I laundered in rivers and washed my hair there too. When desperate I used the sink in public toilets and once came across a disused travelers site that had lots of little brick buildings with toilets, showers and sinks each made for for a camper unit on each side. The hot guy water was still turned on so that was a good find


----------



## tangoed (Nov 25, 2016)

Don't save it up ! Just chuck it in the shower tray when you have one and stamp on it. Trish and Fred


----------



## rockape (Nov 25, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> I carry 25 pairs of socks and 25 pair of undies, turn them inside out a couple of times and use them again, good for almost a year. :rabbit:


 My son when he was young said "dad you have your shreddies on back to front"  I said "Is that because the fly is at the back?  No he said, it's the shxt at the front.


----------



## Caz (Nov 25, 2016)

I go on a site every 7 - 10 days that has a washing machine. Think it's normally £2.50 - £4.00, although one this year was free. If desperate I can do a few undies in my little pink bwl with my holey plunger.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah Caz,,That's probably one of the best solutions, if you didn't want the hassle of doing it yourself. & if the sites visited have Laundrettes, & it's only a few extra quid ofcourse it Makes sense to use them.
I have to say though, I actually Enjoy being as Self Reliant as possible.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 25, 2016)

Caz said:


> I go on a site every 7 - 10 days that has a washing machine. Think it's normally £2.50 - £4.00, although one this year was free. *If desperate I can do a few undies in my little pink bwl with my holey plunger.*



That last line had me in a fit of giggles for some reason :lol-061:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

haaamster said:


> that last line had me in a fit of giggles for some reason :lol-061:



stop it !!!


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 25, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> We can last 2-3 weeks without needing a launderette.For longer trips we have been using a camping washing machine like this which fits perfectly in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 48661
> 
> It works very well,the drawback is that it needs a separate supply of hot water which means that we only use it when on a site.Recently though mrs wakk has been using campsite launderettes for about a fiver just because of the convenience,ease of use and no faffing around getting hot water.Anyone want to buy a camping washing machine?



IF THEY DO we have another , washing with these is pretty good, spinning dry also pretty good but rinsing and the amount of water needed for a decent wash day is beyond what we can handle, I take at least two machine loads to work with me on a Monday (family business see mother) the rest Jan hand washes and dries in the shower cubicle (roof vent open blown air heating on) works for us whilst local but when away its the local launderette .


----------



## andyjanet (Nov 25, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> ????   REAL  wilders would be out there with a stone/scrubbing brush on a river bank   -   we've gone waaaay  too soft !!!!


I can be seen regularly in the alps doing just this, I once did it in a Scottish waterfall whilst having a shower, only when I got out and walked around the waterfall did I see loads of dead and rotting sheep in the water above where I had showered, I soon turned on the shower in the van


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

andyjanet said:


> I can be seen regularly in the alps doing just this, I once did it in a Scottish waterfall whilst having a shower, only when I got out and walked around the waterfall did I see loads of dead and rotting sheep in the water above where I had showered, I soon turned on the shower in the van



did you shout EWE!!!!!!!!!  when u saw the carcases


----------



## RogerV (Nov 25, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> i dont think i have ironed this century !!!!!!!



I've always considered ironing a vastly over rated pastime.


I was in the launderette one day, dragging stuff out of the dryer and stuffing in my bag.

A women was watching and suggested that if I folded it, it would need less ironing.

I looked at her with a blank expression and asked "What's ironing".

It was one of those occasions when I could really have done with a miniature camera.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 25, 2016)

Like Caz, we tend to go into sites about once a fortnight to do the washing, as we carry at least 2 weeks worth of underwear.  For odd little bits like socks, I hand wash them, and use a salad spinner as a spin dryer.  It's surprising how much water it gets out, but only good for small quantities.  (Before someone asks, NO, we don't spin salad in it as well!!)


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 25, 2016)

kernowprickles said:


> Like Caz, we tend to go into sites about once a fortnight to do the washing, as we carry at least 2 weeks worth of underwear.  For odd little bits like socks, I hand wash them, and use a *salad spinner as a spin dryer*.  It's surprising how much water it gets out, but only good for small quantities.  (Before someone asks, NO, w*e don't spin salad in it as wel*l!!)



Why not ?    Clean socks  -  clean Salad  -   whats not to like   :cool1:


----------



## toasty (Nov 27, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So 3 People use Laundretts so far !.
> How much & how long is A wash =
> How much & how long is a Dry =
> In a Laundrette ?. I genuinely don't know nowadays. Do you find Parking your Motorhome nearby easy ?.
> ...



In France you can use
Accueil - Photomaton
to find the nearest 'laverie' in supermarket car park. Wash takes 30 mins, I think that was €5, dryer €1 for 15 mins.


----------



## Foolonthehill (Nov 27, 2016)

I usually wash by hand. Drying is the main problem for me when in the UK.

On occasion I have  made hand washing a pleasurable experience rather than a chore by scrubbing by hand in an old Moorish bath house in the mountains of Spain.
I was surprised at how ergonomic everything was, angle and texture of the stone surface etc. 

Oh and having the sun dry my washed clothing in an hour did add to the experience.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Nov 27, 2016)

From a sailing forum
Experienced live aboards will tell you that the best thing that you can use to clean your clothes is ammonia. Most new cruisers are surprised by this and wonder why ammonia is better than the usual detergent for washing your clothes on a boat. The reason is simple, using ammonia instead of detergent means that you don't have to rinse your clothes clean. Why? Because the ammonia will evaporate when you hang your clothes out to dry. Detergent doesn't evaporate in the same way so, if you don't completely remove it from your clothes by rinsing with fresh water, it leaves behind a soapy residue that makes your clothes uncomfortable to wear.

An added bonus of using ammonia is that no rinsing means less water used and, for most of us, (the poor unfortunates without a fancy water maker), using less water means less trips ashore lugging heavy cans of water. That gets old real quick, trust me!


----------



## RogerV (Nov 27, 2016)

phase3begins said:


> Experienced live aboards will tell you that the best thing that you can use to clean your clothes is ammonia.



What a very handy tip. Thanks.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 27, 2016)

Caution, do not sniff the ammonia. Did window cleaning as a kid and was asked to get the ammonia, I asked how would I know what was ammonia (everything was in unmarked 5 litre containers) and was told I would know by the smell. 1 big sniff and I ended up like this :rolleyes2: for an hour. :wacko:


----------

